# How To Plant Tomatoes



## Tomato_Information (May 20, 2010)

Cool website. Definitely will use for research in the future and nice photographic step by step guide.


----------



## lonnie_vaughan (Jun 13, 2010)

Enjoyed the illustrated instructions on tomato planting. I've always had a problem with Fusarium wilt and while looking at another site on growing your own transplants, the author stated he cuts off the bottom 1/3 of limbs from plants about two weeks before he transplants and this allows the wounds to heal over before coming in contact with the garden soil and permitting bacteria to attack the plant. It dawned on me that I always cut the bottom limbs off at the time of planting and immediately place the wounded tomato plant in direct contact with the soil. What do you think of this theory? Is there a way to treat the wounds at the time of planting or should we not plant as deep or maybe trim the lower limbs off and waiting for them to heal over before putting them into the soil? I don't know the answer so this is more a question than a comment.


----------



## Lisa4 (May 19, 2011)

I didn't see where you added the fish emulsion in the article...would you ad that via the 2 litre bottle or add it directly to the planting hole?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Lisa - Normally I just water the tomato plant with the diluted fish emulsion after I finish planting it. You can add a little fish emulsion directly to the hole just before setting the plant in. The only thing about doing this is you may need to go back the next day and add a bit of soil around the plant once the water/fish emulsion mix settles some.

You can also add the mix to the 2-liter bottle if you like. It's really comes down to personal preference and what works best for you. There is no right or wrong method for watering with the fish emulsion, and I don't think one is better than the other.


----------



## Chamki (Jun 17, 2011)

Why the bottle?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hu Chamki - the bottle is used for watering the plant roots. It is not a requirement, but just a convenient method for easily watering your plants.


----------



## Otto (Apr 30, 2012)

I start my tomato plants in quart milk cartons and placed in a wheel barrow with a hole drilled in the bottom for drainage, so I can wheel them into the garage overnight. For planting I dig a trench and bury them flat with the stem bent upright, first I mix steer or chicken manure with the removed dirt and bury the roots mass in that, next I take a tin can from recycle about 30 ounce size and place it over the root mass pushed down a bit. I mix my fertilizer and sometime Epsom Salts with water and pour the required amount into the can which goes directly to the roots. Extra water can be added to wash down the fertilizer.


----------



## Reita (Jun 24, 2012)

tks for the great info on compost tea.......how often do you water the tomato plant and do you use the tea everytime you water? tks for your help


----------

